# Will THIS 240sx pass california emissions?



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2435211039&category=6396

is there an easy way that will make this pass emissions test?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

youy could of just asked if an SR20DET would pass california emmissions. instead of pasting a ebay link. and no it won't pass unless its a miracle or u bribe the guy who is doing ur emmissions testing ur answer could of been answered in a search, but hey something for me to post that will raise my count :cheers: :jump: :fluffy: :asleep: :crazy:


----------



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

damn, 
CA emissions SUCK


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

That engine was never sold in the state of california or was ever produced in america. It might pass CA emissions laws as far as smog goes, too bad they won't ever test it.


----------



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

yea i have a feeling someone is gonna say "why didnt u search" 

but why wont they test it?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

The SR20DET doesn't meet US emissions regulations, and unless it's a CARB approved turbo, they won't accept it for testing.

Other places, as long as it passes, it's fine.


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

california sucks!!! thats why im moving to seattle


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

az all the way baby


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oh well having the DNE forums located on the NF i found that i can get some hook ups from some peopel to pass me if i ever do an engine swap, but i rather save my money for a G35, hell i want a G35 coupe for a daily driver and then make my 240 a project ,but being a high school student with no job, no rich girlfriend (no girlfriend  ) and no money saved from previous years i'm driving a nice slow 240sx with the power of a single cam  

once again, donations will be accepted. BlueBOB accepts my donations for me


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

palengkeboy said:


> *california sucks!!! thats why im moving to seattle *



haha i already did that, but sorry to disappoint you but seattle sucks too. only if you love alergies, bugs, wilderness, not that many good looking girls.


i miss the palm trees.



my comment on smog tests are just go to a mexican owned smog test place, (no offense to mexicans, i love their woman and their food) and just bribe them. i know several people who do this, you just got to find out who


----------

